# Router Asus RT-N16 features a DHCP Reservation?



## PiotrNP (Feb 5, 2011)

Router Asus RT-N16 features a DHCP Reservation?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day N/a

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

PS this is a forum for wood working routers, not IT.


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> G'day N/a
> 
> Welcome to the router forum.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you knew what he was talking about, James. That one got a big "Huh?" from me.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm an IT guy, and I couldn't figure out why a wood router would need to be LAN-connected. D'Oh!


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

The Warthog said:


> I'm an IT guy, and I couldn't figure out why a wood router would need to be LAN-connected. D'Oh!


Maybe he's got a really high tech shop!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The Warthog said:


> I'm an IT guy, and I couldn't figure out why a wood router would need to be LAN-connected. D'Oh!



I actually work for one of the largest IT companies in the world (but not in IT).

The only word I recognised was Asus ( a PC company) :thank_you2: :thank_you2:


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I was lost after the 1st word!


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

When I got my router table, I made a joke about it listing all the local DNS servers.

Well, *some* people got it...


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

My router had a DNS problem too> Did Not Start but I figured it out, Blew the breaker.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Still, if you want a Gigabit-enabled 802.11n router with excellent 2.4Ghz throughput, the RT-N16 is an easy recommendation.

Wonder if it will take a 40mm template guide????????


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

PiotrNP said:


> Router Asus RT-N16 features a DHCP Reservation?


Why yes it does. :yes2:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm still wondering if it'll take a speed control and why you'd want to slow it down... unless it was for handling really big bits??? :nono::haha:


----------



## Anitapal5869 (Dec 29, 2020)

the tech giant used to make their own routers (Apple AirPorts Extreme Routers) that were most compatible with all Apple’s products. But, in 2018, they stopped making Airports, and therefore it doesn’t make sense at all to use outdated technology. It is a better option to find other wireless routers with the latest technology that supports Apple’s devices too.
Also, Check The Some *Best WiFi Routers For Optimum *in 2020


----------

